# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Love your smile

## RAHEN

* love your smile, your heart, your mind,
I love the way you are so kind.
I love the small things that I see,
And wonder what you see in me. 
You make me laugh, you make me smile,
You make me love you all the while,
And when once more we are as one, 
The dark will fade, you'll be my sun.
I love you easily, forever too,
When I'm happy, the cause is you. 
When true love comes, do not delay,
Take hold before it goes away.
Because to me love is a prize, 
And I can see it in your eyes,
I love you dear, I love you true,
And all my love, I give to you. 

You are my heart, you are my soul,
I love you cause you make me whole.
When we're apart, I cry each day, 
And wish I was with you to stay.
But in the end, past many trials, 
Past many roads and many miles,
Together we will be again,
To laugh, to love, and be best friends.
*

----------


## Shikari

hmmm..nice ..awesum..


TFS rahen..

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...sweeet sharing :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

very romantic ...lovely

----------


## criminallz

very nice, very very nice!

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Lovelyyyy rahen sis..  :Big Grin: 
thanks for postin it !!!

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking all of ya...

----------

